# Auswahl einer Version, bei mehreren installierten Versionen



## Centaurus (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo, 

meine Frage bezieht sich darauf dass auf meinem Rechner mehrer Java-Versionen installiert sind und ich je nach Aufgabe, jedesmal eine andere Java Version verwenden möchte.

Im Internet finde ich nur sehr wenig informationen was die Installation und Konfiguration von Java in der Betriebssystem Umgebung (Windows NT 4, SP6) betrifft. 

Ich fange gerade an Java zu lernen.
Für die Lernhefte etc. habe ich das SDK 1.42_01 installiert. Dieses Installationspacket hat auch das JRE intalliert. Mit dieser Version soll ich Java lernen.

Nun habe ich eine Anwendung die das Java ab 1.5 benötigt. Deshalb ist auch das Java DK 1.5.0 installiert. Ebenfalls mit der JRE.

Somit habe ich auf meinem Rechner 2 Java versionen.

D:\Programme\Java\jdk142\
D:\Programme\Java\jdk150\

Immer wenn ich in der Eingabeaufforderung "java -version" angebe wird mir die 1.5.0 Version angezeigt, bzw. verwendet.
Auch wenn ich in der PATH eigentlich die 1.4.2 Version an vorderer Stelle habe. 
Selbst wenn ich die 1.5 Version aus dem PATH lösche.

Die PATH variable ist so gesetzt: 
"andere Pfade ;D:\Programme\Java\jdk142\bin;D:\Programme\Java\jdk150\bin"
und manchmal setze ich sie so...
"andere Pfade ;D:\Programme\Java\jdk150\bin;D:\Programme\Java\jdk142\bin"

Die USERCLASS Variable ist so gesetzt:
".;D:\Kurs\Java"

In der Systemsteuerung von Windows NT4 SP6 gibt es einen "JAVA" Eintrag der die "JAVA Control Panel" öffnet. Unter dem Register "JAVA" finde ich "Laufzeiteinstellungen für Java-Anwendungen" und klicke dort auf den Button "Anzeigen".
Daraufhin öffnet sich "Einstellungen für JNLP Runtime". Darin befindet sich das Register "Benutzer" und darin sind die beiden Java RE Versionen richtig eingestellt. Hier kann ich auch neue Einträge hinzufügen oder löschen.
Die Einträge sind:
1.4  1.4.2_01 //:http://java.sun... D:\Programm\Java\jdk142\bin\javaw.exe  aktiviert
1.5  1.5.0    //:http://java.sun... D:\Programm\Java\jdk150\bin\javaw.exe  aktiviert

Hier habe ich auch schon 1.5 deaktiviert, aber das Ergebnis war immer dasselbe.

Im Register "System" ist nur ein einziger Eintrag und zwar die Version 1.5.
1.5  1.5.0    //:http://java.sun... D:\Programm\Java\jdk150\bin\javaw.exe  aktiviert

Hier kann ich weder diesen Eintrag ändern oder löschen, noch einen weiteren hinzufügen.

Ich habe jetzt mehrere male die Installationen de-installiert und wieder installiert. Unter anderem habe ich einmal nur die JRE1.5 deinstalliert. Damit hatte ich dann in der Systemsteuerung anstelle von "Java" ein "Java-Plugin" was aber das selbe ist. Hier war nun die Version 1.4 als System Runtime angegeben. Nur jetzt konnte ich mit "java -version" die 1.4 Version bemühen.

Alle meine bisherigen Vesuche gingen fehl.

Meine Frage:
Wo im System muß ich etwas ändern, dass ich zwischen den Versionen je nach Bedarf wechseln kann?

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2007)

Der Installer von Java kopiert auch java.exe in das Windows-Verzeichnis. Das Windows-Verzeichnis
ist so ziemlich das erste, das durchsucht wird, wenn man eine Anwendung ausführt, ohne den Pfad
der Anwendung anzugeben.



			
				Centaurus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo im System muß ich etwas ändern, dass ich zwischen den Versionen je nach Bedarf wechseln kann?


Eigentlich gar nicht.
Das beste, was du machen kannst ist, die Anwendungen immer mit vollständigem Java-Pfad aufzurufen.

c:\programme\java\jdk142\bin\javaw.exe -jar jdk1.4-anwendung.jar
c:\programme\java\jdk150\bin\javaw.exe -jar jdk1.5-anwendung.jar


----------



## mikachu (16. Jul 2007)

weswegen willst du denn die versionen wechseln... leg doch einfach eine fest... z.b. die 1.5er


----------



## Centaurus (16. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

danke erst mal für Eure Antworten

@Gast

wenn ich nichts anderes finde werd ich es wohl so machen und den ganzen Pfad zum Programm angeben. Finde ich aber ganz schön umständlich. 
Jetzt guck ich mir mal den Tipp mit dem Windows-Verzeichnis an und schau mal was sich daraus machen läßt.

@mika.fhdw
Das Institut bei dem ich das Fernstudium mache besteht darauf 1.4 zu verwenden, da in den neueren Versionen irgendwelche Änderungen am Bytecode etc. vorkommen. Die nicht vermittelt werden oder was weiß ich, dafür hab ich noch nicht den Überblick.

Vielen Dank erst mal
Andy


----------

